# applying for carers benefit for 2 people



## Bonnie2013 (21 Jun 2013)

Hi all,

I would very much like your opinion on this please.  I would like to apply for carers benefit and leave work to care for my mother who had a stroke.  Physically she is ok but mentally not good.  She can only speak a few words and cant string a sentence together.  I help her to shower (if I leave her to do it herself she forgets what she has to do and has also left her clothes on.  She cant be left alone and cannot leave the house unless someone is with her.  She has no shower in her house so I bring her to my house and help her to shower (she cant use the bath anymore).  I also care for my brother who has Paranoid Schizophrenia.  

My brother was diagnosed in 2010 and my mother had her stroke in 2011.  Would it be possible to apply for carers benefit now for both of them?

My mother lives a few houses away from me thank god and I look after her when I get home from work.  My brother lives in his own house but will not take his medication on his own.  I have to be available every night to give him his medication.  The problem is that they dont live together but my brother does spend the day with my mother until I get home so I cook for both of them when I come home from work.  

I cannot keep going looking after both of them and feel that I need to help them both fulltime.  My mother is not getting looked after properly by my brother during the day and even with medication is very paronoid.  

As far as I know if applying for 2 people they have to be living in the same house.  He does not live there but is there with my mam every day.  Is it possible to apply for them both? If not I cant afford to apply for carers beneft for my mam as I have a mortgage and I am on my own.

Sorry for going on and I would appreciate any advice.

Many thanks
Bonnie


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jun 2013)

Having read the rules again I can't find anywhere that states the 2 people being cared for should live together. They do however suggest that the person (or persons) lives with you, or within 2 kilometers with a phone connection to you.

The rate for a carer of 2 people is one and a half times the single rate but the Respite grant is twice the single rate (1700 x 2)


----------



## gipimann (21 Jun 2013)

The Respite Care Grant was reduced for 2013, Black Sheep - it is now €1375 for each person cared for.

Like yourself, I can't find anything in the rules which state that the persons being cared for must live in the same house.


----------



## Black Sheep (21 Jun 2013)

Sorry I forgot about the reduction in the amount of the payment.  SP should update all sections of their site.


----------



## Bonnie2013 (22 Jun 2013)

Thanks for the replies, much appreciated


----------

